# Finally Finished the new cage! Woot! *Tons of pics*



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well here it is...I finally got to putting a few levels in there for the boys instead of like, 10 hammocks  

Half way done: 

































The floor covers I made: 









Finished!


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]There's a lot of hammocks in there.  

Is there any bedding?[/align]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Not right now no. I used to use towel, but not anymore since they dont last very long and Im not the one doing the launtdry. Im thinking on getting those play floor mats and testing those out.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I made most of those hammocks myself...lol! I went crazy with them a few months ago. xD


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

my rats are in a huge glass tanks with bedding on the bottom.
after looking around the forum it looks like everyone else has wire cages, am i doing something wrong?
i keep them very clean!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

generally glass tanks are only for short time quarantines, or momma rats with babies. and even then some people use smaller wire cages.

glass tanks don't have the wonderful circulation that wire cages do, and we all know (even though we love them) that rats can get pretty stinky pretty fast. also, most rats are genetically predisposed to having respiratory problems, so good air circulation is very important to them. technically, if you clean the cage very thoroughly every day and take them out plenty, there's nothing wrong with a glass tank. it's just a lot easier with a wire cage, and plus, you get all that space your ratty can climb for fun, and places to hook up hammocks and tubes and stuff to play in.

how big is your tank? you might be able to get a wire topper for it. check out martin's cages for aquarium toppers online. it's just a wire cage that sits on top of an aquarium to provide extra space and air.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Very, very nice! I love the circle fleece! I have quite a few hammocks in it for my ratties.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Where did you get your coated mesh? Im thinking of making a cage but I want small coated mesh but cant find any. :[


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Hippy said:


> Where did you get your coated mesh? Im thinking of making a cage but I want small coated mesh but cant find any. :[


After I finished making mine I ran into some at my hardware store.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hippy said:


> Where did you get your coated mesh? Im thinking of making a cage but I want small coated mesh but cant find any. :[


I didnt but it like that. I used Kid Safe Enamle for metals. 



Night said:


> Very, very nice! I love the circle fleece! I have quite a few hammocks in it for my ratties.


Thanks I was going to do each level a different pattern but I ended up with extra material so I just did both bottoms like this. Hehe. They are actually home made mats! I cut out a cardboard the size of each level wraped it in the fabric and again with a heavy duty plastic and put kitchen grip to the bottom! They work great and are super easy to clean.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 25gal glass long tank for Ollie,but I might be getting a new one in a week or less.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

waffle said:


> my rats are in a huge glass tanks with bedding on the bottom.
> after looking around the forum it looks like everyone else has wire cages, am i doing something wrong?
> i keep them very clean!


No you're not doing anything wrong. My girls have a 10 gallon tank with bedding then a large topper. As long as they have proper air circulation they'll be fine. :wink:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

NO nothing wrong, but If your going to keep your rats in a tank I would sugguest something like 20+ gal w/topper. I really cant even see one adult rat in a 10 gal w/topper, but if they are just babies for now I wouldnt see a porb with it; Keep it VERY clean though! When I used to use a tank I had a 50gal with a home made 3 story topper. I switched to a cage when my BF got his Bearded Dragon and he baught me the cage I have now, but we added another 3 ft to that cage.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

VERY short term, I suppose a baby rat would be alright with a 10 gal. with topper, but long term or for adult rats, it's way too small, topper or not.

Also, even with a topper, the circulation in the tank will be the same as if it just had a mesh lid. The circulation in the tank doesn't change... It's never too good, and there is always a problem with ammonia buildup. Daily cleanings are needed for tank use.

I much agree - If you must use a tank, at LEAST 20 gal., but preferably much larger then that.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

wait for a glass tank you have to clean it everyday?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, glass tanks build up amonia like crazy which HURTS rats lungs. Rats have VERY sensitive lungs and it is incredibly bad for them to be in a glass tank. Hence why you have to clean it daily, to prevent amonia build up. Wire cages are great as they have WAAAY better ventilation and you don't have to clean it nearly as often.

You have to spot clean cages daily anyway, especially if your rats aren't litter trained.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

i never had many ammonia probs with my rats in the past and i clean when i notice the bedding getting noticably dirty. I made a huge wire cage for the males. Im makign one for the females soon this is preferably what im gonna use from now on.


----------

